# Cariba swimming like is drunk(new videos)



## hec (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi, one of my caribas is swimming at the top of my tank and it looks like is drunk. Has anyone seen this before? thanks

water is good
temp 78
nitrite 0
amonia 0
ph 7.0
nitrate 40

here is a video






NEW




NEW


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Please provide a better description....is it gasping for air,is it swimming erradically, etc?


----------



## hec (Dec 30, 2006)

notaverage said:


> Please provide a better description....is it gasping for air,is it swimming erradically, etc?


It's not gasping for air but it is darting around crazy. He is in the tank with 6 others and they all seem fine.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Odd, is he rubbing against anything?

What do you feed them?


----------



## hec (Dec 30, 2006)

He isn't rubbing against anything. I feed him market shrimp. I will try to take a video of his swimming now


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I dont know what to say. Im sure there will be plenty of people checking later tonight.
If you could post something it may help.

Thanks


----------



## hec (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I dont know...definately doesnt look right.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I have two guesses I'll throw out (in order).

1.) Swimbladder issues.
2.) Internal parasites.

I'd suggest doing 40% water changes daily for the next few days, and cranking the heat up to the mid 80s.

If it's his swimbladder, he's most likely a goner.
If it's internal parasites, he could do well with some meds.

I'd be interested in what Dr. Giggles has to say.

p.s. How's his appetite?


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

looks like his one eye is buldging also and he has a white spot on top of his body. you have a couple of different things going on.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

wow...thats messed up...he might have some internal parasites..


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

By looking at his tail he looks to be picked on quite a bit. Maybee he is jsut extremely stressed from the other fish messing with him?

My Rhom acted kinda like that when i first put a crayfish in there with him now he knows they are food and dosnt care.


----------



## hec (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks guys, I treated the tank last night with PraziPro but today he looks worst.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

hec said:


> Thanks guys, I treated the tank last night with PraziPro but today he looks worst.


How long has it been since he's eaten?
Is he getting really skinny?

How are his eyes, are they looking kinda sunken in?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I have two guesses I'll throw out (in order).
> 
> 1.) Swimbladder issues.
> 2.) Internal parasites.
> ...


I was thinking the same thing...#2...internal parasites maybe?

Wheres the Doc when ya need him?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I PMed him last night, I'm sure he'll respond soon.


----------



## hec (Dec 30, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Thanks guys, I treated the tank last night with PraziPro but today he looks worst.


How long has it been since he's eaten?
Is he getting really skinny?

How are his eyes, are they looking kinda sunken in?
[/quote]

His eyes do look like they're sunken in but he isn't skinny. He's only going down hill but he's still eating fine. I will post another video later tonight.

Thanks again to all


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I've always considered sunken eyes combined with the behavior to which you refer as pretty good signs of internal parasites.
If he's eating well, that's good.
Usually, with internal parasites, they won't have an appetite.

For how long has he been like this?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I've always considered sunken eyes combined with the behavior to which you refer as pretty good signs of internal parasites.
> If he's eating well, that's good.
> Usually, with internal parasites, they won't have an appetite.
> 
> For how long has he been like this?


Good question Yoda...haha

Guess the vid will come tomorrow.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

After viewing your updated videos, I'm under the strong suspicion that it's a swim bladder problem.
Notice in the first new video how his tankmates eye him the way pygos eye a weak specimen among them?

Yoda says: _"Ah, if the guess were to be mine, the force is not with that young cariba. Most likely will he soon be in the stomaches of his comrades."_


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh hell... I didnt see the vids up top...

They are trailing him


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Reported


----------



## hec (Dec 30, 2006)

He's been acting that way for about 5 days. I've been keeping the room pitch black for two days only turning the lights on to feed them. Today he looks the same.

So I take it that if it turns out to be the swim bladder there's nothing I could do for the little guy. Right?

Thank you all gain. I appreciate all your thoughts


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

reported


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Never seen this section so riddled with spam.
Is the good doctor on hiatus or vacation?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

There are little bones that if get damaged it affects the swimming pattern of the fish. These bones are used for hearing. It may explain the erratic swimming. Usually with swim bladder it is even worse. The fish will swim upside down and sideways and in a circular pattern. Both types of injury bones/swim bladder can be caused by slamming into the glass. It is also possible thee may be health issues with one of the internal organs (kidney for example). Imo, this fish is a goner if you keek him in with his mates. I would put this one fish in a small tank by himself for a while to see if he comes out of it. I know every fish i had that swam like that didnt make it. But he is for sure a goner if you keep him in there. The only thing I can suggest is isolate and place him in a salted tank dosed at 0.33% salinity spread out over a 3 day period in equal doses. (1 teaspoon a gallon per day wach day for 3 days) and keep him in there for a week before performing water changes. The salt will help with easing stress on the kidneys.


----------



## hec (Dec 30, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> There are little bones that if get damaged it affects the swimming pattern of the fish. These bones are used for hearing. It may explain the erratic swimming. Usually with swim bladder it is even worse. The fish will swim upside down and sideways and in a circular pattern. Both types of injury bones/swim bladder can be caused by slamming into the glass. It is also possible thee may be health issues with one of the internal organs (kidney for example). Imo, this fish is a goner if you keek him in with his mates. I would put this one fish in a small tank by himself for a while to see if he comes out of it. I know every fish i had that swam like that didnt make it. But he is for sure a goner if you keep him in there. The only thing I can suggest is isolate and place him in a salted tank dosed at 0.33% salinity spread out over a 3 day period in equal doses. (1 teaspoon a gallon per day wach day for 3 days) and keep him in there for a week before performing water changes. The salt will help with easing stress on the kidneys.


Thank you very much.
I put him in his own tank to see what happens next. He is acting the same as yesterday no change at all. I wil post if any changes....

thanks


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

hec said:


> There are little bones that if get damaged it affects the swimming pattern of the fish. These bones are used for hearing. It may explain the erratic swimming. Usually with swim bladder it is even worse. The fish will swim upside down and sideways and in a circular pattern. Both types of injury bones/swim bladder can be caused by slamming into the glass. It is also possible thee may be health issues with one of the internal organs (kidney for example). Imo, this fish is a goner if you keek him in with his mates. I would put this one fish in a small tank by himself for a while to see if he comes out of it. I know every fish i had that swam like that didnt make it. But he is for sure a goner if you keep him in there. The only thing I can suggest is isolate and place him in a salted tank dosed at 0.33% salinity spread out over a 3 day period in equal doses. (1 teaspoon a gallon per day wach day for 3 days) and keep him in there for a week before performing water changes. The salt will help with easing stress on the kidneys.


Thank you very much.
I put him in his own tank to see what happens next. He is acting the same as yesterday no change at all. I wil post if any changes....

thanks
[/quote]

Good luck.
Looking forward to updates.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

reported


----------



## PYRO ZOOTS (Aug 23, 2008)

wow whats with all the spam everywhere


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Closed due to spambot attack.

Please open a new topic with updates!


----------

